# Chickenpox spots disappearing and re-appearing?



## Chocoholic123

So LO got a rash 2 days ago just on his face, red with white dots in the centre, we thought it was heat rash as he was very warm but didn't have a temp. We put him to bed and the rash disappeared. The next day, yesterday, the rash started appearing again in different places on his body. The doctor said chickenpox is difficult to diagnose at that stage but he thought that's what it was as LO said he was itchy. This morning, the spots have all but disappeared again! Can CP do that? He's very happy and normal running around, he has got a cough which I read is a symptom. I thought if its CP the spots become blisters which have to crust over. I just want to know in case we are being housebound when we don't need to be if its not CP!! Confused :wacko:


----------



## suzib76

Almost certainly not chicken pox


----------



## Rachel_C

I'd say not chicken pox too - they are more like proper little 'sores' for want of a better word, not just a red spot that could disappear. However, I do know chicken pox doesn't always present in exactly the same way. My youngest had lots of spots but I only saw one with a blister on it. I had it confirmed as CP by the doctor but I still wasn't convinced until my oldest got it with a typical presentation. If in doubt, ask the doctor again :) Or talk to a pharmacist, they are usually very good with rashes.


----------



## ellie27

Doesnt sound like chicken pox to me - both my LOs have had them in the last year.

My son got his first spots 19 days ago, and there are still plenty spots there although they have crusted over and are fading. Doc said it was a really bad dose he had.

From my experience the day after the sign of the first spots its most likely that they grow exponentially! :flower:


----------



## supertabby

Definitely doesn't sound like chickenpox. With chickenpox the spots appear then blister within a day and scab a few days later. You can get new spots appearing for several days but the spots don't disappear - evdn after the scabs fall off there's still a red mark that takes a while to fade. Also the spots aren't itchy until they blister.


----------



## Chocoholic123

Thanks all, I think it must be a virus or an allergy, 3 days in a row now the rash has appeared in the evening then disappears. He's happy, no temperature or anything no other symptoms except a slight cough so don't think I need to take him back to doctor will just see how it goes.


----------

